# Hunt club has openings!



## hunter44a (Jan 20, 2006)

Jacks hunt club has openings for 06-07 hunting season. We have lands in Carroll co. 350 ac with 8 ac lake, 585 ac 8 pts or better, monroe co. 150 ac, Warren co. 256 ac with power, 414 ac 8 pts or better, als has hogs. No alcohol allowed on lands. Dues are $500 and includes you, your wife and one child living at home and going to school. Can hunt on any tract you want to hunt on. Have maps and good directions on all lands. Also have bids in on other lands at this time. For more info: call Jack  Q. 770-836-0740 or Jack H. 770-253-9605. Or you can call me. Andy 770-361-5060 cell


----------



## copperhead (Jan 20, 2006)

*Hunt club*

How many members are there?
Camping? Electricity?


----------



## dbone (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Andy, The walleye will be hitting soon  

On the land , How many of these parcels get heavy pressure ? How many of them have you hunted ? Approx how many hunters per weekend does each parcel have and how do you keep up with one an other ?


----------



## Farm (Jan 20, 2006)

You have a PM.


----------



## hunter44a (Jan 20, 2006)

Farm, I did not get your PM.  Andy


----------



## Farm (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok now you have a pm.


----------



## hunter44a (Jan 24, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 8, 2006)

We have added a new tract in Emanuel county. Its 400+ acres.  Andy


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a good club I hunt in it about 3 years ago got to sick to go much.Made some friends everyone treat me like famly.If I was not sick would steal be there. The price is good for all land you can hunt on with wife and kid lives  at home one tract got lake on it.


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Any Ducks?*

Any ducks on that lake?


----------



## Farm (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been out the past few weekends, none at all unfortunately.


----------



## hunter44a (Apr 30, 2006)

We still have openings! Land in Carroll, Heard, Warren, Monroe and Emanuel counties. Call Jack at 770-836-0740


----------



## gmcpipkin (May 1, 2006)

How many people hunt the Monroe Co. tract? Also where in the county is it?


----------



## dixie (May 8, 2006)

Andy, that Carroll co. tract, is it JUST off I20 at  the number 3 exit? I used to hunt that area YEARS ago, had a small watershed lake on it slap full of fish that nobody ever fished much and a LOT of deer too, just wondering if that might be it, I'd get off 20 turn right and then right back to the left at the micky d's there.


----------



## hunter44a (May 9, 2006)

No Dixie thats not it. There is a lake on it though. That tract is a few miles north of Bowdon.  Andy


----------



## hunter44a (Jun 25, 2006)

Still need members!!


----------

